# Un mac ou  deux



## mokuchley (4 Décembre 2013)

si on veux utiliser, GNU et MACOSX voir Windows 7, est-il préférable, et pourquoi, de prendre un mac pro avec un système par DDI , ou bien, 3 mac

si sur un mac pro, on merde avec GNU( en software), n'y aura-t-il aucune répercussion sur MACOSX

existe t-il des ponts dans un meme mac, exemple du cancer=

une cellule cancereuse est dans mon estomac, une metastase peut se creer dans un site voisin, alors sur un ordinateur est ce possible ?

quels sont les avantages et les inconvenients de ces deux possibilités?

merci d'avance

Bompi@ : vous travaillez , il me senble, sur 3 ordi avec un OS different, pourquoi ?avez vous pensez a un mac pro ?


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2013)

Le Mac Pro, c'est trop cher et je n'en ai pas besoin (je ne fais plus vraiment de développement).

Pourquoi plusieurs OS ? Parce que j'aime bien essayer les systèmes. Mais en général, j'utilise plutôt des machines virtuelles. Mon MacBook sert à la famille qui se fiche bien de passer de Snow Leopard à des versions plus récentes. Mon MBA, je ne l'ai pas encore mis à jour parce que son partitionnement est un peu compliqué et qu'il faudrait que je le revoie ; il a donc ML et Ubuntu 12.04 (qui fonctionne bien). Mon MBP (la machine que je suis _seul_ à utiliser) a ML, Mavericks et XUbuntu 13.04 mais ce dernier a des soucis avec les cartes graphiques (quelle galère !)

Pour être précis, mieux vaut parler de Linux (ou de GNU/Linux)  que de GNU tout court.

Quant aux risques : le seul risque réel entre deux OS serait que l'un bousille les partitions de l'autre. C'est évidemment possible mais plutôt comme une erreur de manipulation que suite à un virus. Ou alors une attaque _via  _le réseau. Si on est sous Windows, il y a tellement de saloperies qui peuvent s'installer que je suppose que quelqu'un a bien dû essayer ce genre de _malware_.
En machine virtuelle, le risque serait, en montant un volume du système hébergeur dans le système hébergé qu'un virus installé dans ce dernier supprime les fichiers de ce volume.
Pour parer à toute éventualité je ne monte donc que des sous-arborescences sans risques entre machines virtuelles et système hôte.

Quant au mode d'installation, je ne sais pas trop où on en est quant au choix du disque ; j'en suis resté au fait que Windows doit être installé sur le disque principal de la machine.


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2013)

Si j'ai bien compris, ce n'est pas une utilisation ludique. Donc les machines virtuelles sont très bien pour ça


----------



## mokuchley (5 Décembre 2013)

Merci bompi, je ne pensait plus au virus !!! mais si j'installe linux , il y a de grosse chance pour que ça dérappe, parce que je vais bidouiller, une fois le concept assimilé

En faite, c'est ce que j'ai fait, avec des PC/Windows, l'ordi étant fichu, j'ai regardé de plus prés ce qu'était un OS, donc je touche a tous

Quand au machines virtuel, je sais pas quel capacité de travail elle accepte, j'ai retenu, de divers posts, qu'elle ne sont pas faite pour les logiciels gourmand, le but, de mon approche est de faire, au final, de la musique assisté par ordinateur 

Aprés un mac mini ou un portable, le soucis , c'est que je sens absolument pas les macbookair, et les carte graphique d'intel sont ressentes, donc peu de retour

 a la reflexion, il y a un truc qui cloche dans toute la gamme Apple !!! ( je parle des produits sans addition )

bompi, vous parlé de Xubuntu qui a des soucis avec les cartes graphiques, est ce les intels ?  



vous dites = " Pour parer à toute éventualité je ne monte donc que des sous-arborescences sans risques entre machines virtuelles et système hôte ".

vous pourriez m'en dire un peu plus, pour comprendre le concept


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2013)

a) XUbuntu sur le MBP Unibody fin-2008 : ce portable a deux cartes graphiques dont aucune n'a de bons pilotes côté Linux. Un pilote propriétaire mais buggé (le mode console ne marche plus, présence de _glitches_ visuels au retour de la mise en veille ou après une relance de X11 etc.) et un pilote en cours de développement, fonctionnel mais sans accélération efficace (ce qui ne me dérange pas, au fond) mais qui a un bug pénible (inversion du bleu et du rouge... ce qui me gêne bien davantage !) que je ne parviens pas à régler.
Je vais tenter d'installer une nouvelle version.

b) L'idée du point de montage : c'est qu'un virus un peu nigaud qui aime à pourrir la vie peut modifier/supprimer tout fichier présent dans un volume (une partition) présent sur la machine virtuelle. Donc, si on ne fait pas attention et que l'on monte un volume Mac OS X complet, il peut être sournoisement altéré par la vilaine bête.
Du coup, j'ai défini un point de montage (quelque chose comme _~/data/exchange_) qui est la racine du volume monté dans la machine virtuelle. Au pire son contenu sera véreux mais ça n'a aucune incidence.

Par ailleurs, on peut aussi faire attention à paramétrer son pare-feu pour limiter les liaisons réseaux du réseau (virtuel) interne créé par l'outil de virtualisation, quel qu'il soit. En effet, une vilaine bestiole sur une machine virtuelle peut parfaitement s'intéresser aux machines présentes sur son LAN, donc le Mac (qui est par défaut la passerelle de ce réseau). On peut aussi décider de ne pas créer de LAN.


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2013)

Je ne sais pas qui a posté, mais travaillant très régulièrement avec des machines virtuelles pour du dev avec des outils java, des bases de données Oracle ou SQL Server, etc ... je peux te dire que les machines virtuelles ont de la patate et qu'on peut leur donner quasiment tous le temps CPU.

Je ne me ferais donc pas trop de soucis pour de la musique assistée par ordinateur, sauf si tu utilises des cartes internes qui nécessitent des drivers matériels que ne gèrent pas la machine virtuelle. Mais si c'est que du logiciel, ça ira très bien.

Tes avis ça doit être juste de pauvres gamers qui ont jamais utilisé un Mac pour bosser ... et forcément pour jouer c'est un des rares cas de figure ou la VM est pas conseillée.


----------



## mokuchley (6 Décembre 2013)

oui, peut etre....c'est pour ça que je fouine a droite ou a gauche, afin de confirmer une idee

merci a tous les deux


----------



## mokuchley (7 Décembre 2013)

est ce que les cartes HD4000 d'Intel pose problème avec linux, car c'est le point douteux sur les mac mini d'aujourd'hui

et finalement ce modèle de mac mini sera le dernier en firewire, car je n'aime pas les adaptateurs, et en plus, je suis persuadé qu'Apple prepare un nouveau type de macmini, ne serait ce qu'a cause de l'antenne du wifi AC

la mao (musique assisté par ordi) ne reclame pas de puissante carte graphique , mais est ce que cette carte est suffissante


----------

